# Everyone that fishes obx needs to see this...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFnitiNyZRc


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for putting this on. If you have not seen this I would recommend you do.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

In the time it took me to watch it, the view count went from 110 to 192.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link wish this was on dvd. I would hand them out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I take my post "Everyone that fishes obx needs to see this" and change it to EVERYONE THAT FISHES ANYWHERE OR LIVES ANYWHERE NEEDS TO READ THIS.......

If they succeed here,sky's the limit...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

It is starting to make it around FB, hopefully it goes viral and gets some national attention.


----------



## Scalez (Aug 21, 2008)

Please pass this link along to everyone you know and post on all the forums that you visit !!!!!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Im sure ill make alot of you mad BUT WHY DO YALL PUT UP WITH THAT CHIT??????????????????????? ITS LIKE THE GAS PRICES!! IF NOBODY BOUGHT GAS FOR A WEEK THEY WOULD HAVE TO DROP PRICES JUST TO MOVE IT. GO ON YOUR BEACHES DRIVE ON THEM FISH THEM INHABIT THEM. THEN IT BECOMES A MAJOR ISSUE AND THEN SOME AGREEMENT CAN BE REACHED. WHEN THE BIBLE SAYS GOD GAVE US DOMAIN OVER ANN THE CREATURES HE DIDNT MEAN THE AUDOBON SOCIETY. HE MEANT ALL OF US.

IF ONE OR TWO OF YOU IGNORE THE RIDICULOUS CLOSURES YOU WILL BE ARRESTED. IF EVERYONE IGNORES THEM THEN IT WILL BE DEALT WITH. WE THE PEOPLE BOW DOWN AND HAVE DONE A CRAPPY JOB OF FIGHTING MANY ISSUES BECAUSE WE WONT STAND TOGETHER AND STRONG. IMMIGRATION, GAS , PRICES, PRAYER IN SCHOOL, BEACH CLOSURES. 

IM NOT ASKING YOU TO BE LAW BREAKERS. BUT THESE LAWS.........ARE YOU KIDDING ME????? STAND TOGETHER OR FALL APART


YOU FOLKS DESERVE YOUR HOME TO BE YOUR HOME AND TO HAVE AN ECONOMY JUST LIKE OTHER BEACHES. WHAT IS LAUGHABLE IS THE COMPARRISONS. LOOK AT MYRTLE BEACH-WHAT A RAPE OF OUR BEACHES. YOU NEVER EVER SEE THE LITTLE GHOST CRABS ANYMORE SO WHERE ARE THE ENVIORN-MENTALIST?? THEN YOU GO TO A PARADISE THAT SIMPLY WANTS AN ECONOMY (OUTER BANKS) AND THEY PULL THIS CRAP. WHY THE OUTER BANKS???? WHY DONT THEY CARE ABOUT THE CRIMINAL DESTRUCTION OF OTHER BEACHES?? SOME HOW SOME WAY ITS ONE POARTYS DOLLAR AGAINST ANOTHER PARTYS DOLLAR AND ITS SICK

WHEN I REALIZED HOW LONG THE VIDEO WAS, I THOUGHT, I AINT WATCHING ALL OF THAT-THEN AFTER A FEW MINUTES I COULDNT TURN IT OFF.


STOP PICKING ON THE FRIPPIN OUTR BANKS!!!!! THERE CLEARLY ARE MORE AREAS IN THIS COUNTRY THAT NEED YOU ENVIORN-"MENTALIST" EFFORTS. 

DESTROY MANS LIFE SO BIRDS CAN BE HAPPIER???? THAT GOES AGAINST MY BELIEFS AS A CHRISTIAN AND AGAINST THE WORD OF GOD IN MY MIND.

YOU OUTERBANKERS WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS AND HOPEFULLY THE NON-SENSE WILL ALLOW YOU ALL TO PICK UP AND HAVE THE LIVES/LIVELY HOODS YOU DESERVE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I say calling or writing the government is'nt good enough let's go IN PERSON and tell them how we feel about what is being done to OUR beaches! We should hit the streets of our capitol and remind them who they work for and what our heroes have fought for " FREEDOM" and " ACCESS "! Let's do it and try to make a real difference for our friends and the place we love to go Hatteras Island! Who's in ? Let's make plans and do it ! I guarantee you once a permit is pulled for a Peaceful Demonstration the media and those that sit up there and supposedly do our bussiness will take notice then! LET"S ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

amen pogeymoe!!i,m scared to death there are goin to come here to s,e,n,c, next...lets plan a rally for next year memorial day w/e.....25,000 americans take the bch back .. every ramp on the island.. meet at sunrise and drive out ... taking back our park!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> . . . . EVERYONE THAT FISHES ANYWHERE OR LIVES ANYWHERE NEEDS TO READ THIS.......


I agree 110 percent. Since I watched it earlier, I have passed the link along to several folks. I don't always look here in the NC Forum on P&S, but I am glad I did today. Kenny, thanks for this post.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

pogeymoe said:


> Im sure ill make alot of you mad BUT WHY DO YALL PUT UP WITH THAT CHIT??????????????????????? ITS LIKE THE GAS PRICES!! IF NOBODY BOUGHT GAS FOR A WEEK THEY WOULD HAVE TO DROP PRICES JUST TO MOVE IT. GO ON YOUR BEACHES DRIVE ON THEM FISH THEM INHABIT THEM. THEN IT BECOMES A MAJOR ISSUE AND THEN SOME AGREEMENT CAN BE REACHED. WHEN THE BIBLE SAYS GOD GAVE US DOMAIN OVER ANN THE CREATURES HE DIDNT MEAN THE AUDOBON SOCIETY. HE MEANT ALL OF US.
> 
> IF ONE OR TWO OF YOU IGNORE THE RIDICULOUS CLOSURES YOU WILL BE ARRESTED. IF EVERYONE IGNORES THEM THEN IT WILL BE DEALT WITH. WE THE PEOPLE BOW DOWN AND HAVE DONE A CRAPPY JOB OF FIGHTING MANY ISSUES BECAUSE WE WONT STAND TOGETHER AND STRONG. IMMIGRATION, GAS , PRICES, PRAYER IN SCHOOL, BEACH CLOSURES.
> 
> ...


Please don't YELL.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pogeymoe said:


> Im sure ill make alot of you mad BUT WHY DO YALL PUT UP WITH THAT CHIT??????????????????????? ITS LIKE THE GAS PRICES!! IF NOBODY BOUGHT GAS FOR A WEEK THEY WOULD HAVE TO DROP PRICES JUST TO MOVE IT. GO ON YOUR BEACHES DRIVE ON THEM FISH THEM INHABIT THEM. THEN IT BECOMES A MAJOR ISSUE AND THEN SOME AGREEMENT CAN BE REACHED. WHEN THE BIBLE SAYS GOD GAVE US DOMAIN OVER ANN THE CREATURES HE DIDNT MEAN THE AUDOBON SOCIETY. HE MEANT ALL OF US.
> 
> IF ONE OR TWO OF YOU IGNORE THE RIDICULOUS CLOSURES YOU WILL BE ARRESTED. IF EVERYONE IGNORES THEM THEN IT WILL BE DEALT WITH. WE THE PEOPLE BOW DOWN AND HAVE DONE A CRAPPY JOB OF FIGHTING MANY ISSUES BECAUSE WE WONT STAND TOGETHER AND STRONG. IMMIGRATION, GAS , PRICES, PRAYER IN SCHOOL, BEACH CLOSURES.
> 
> ...


 If it was local and just bs from local gov,no problem we'd all be there.. Trust me,when you fight the fed gov and it's agencies,you have to jump through the hoops.. We'll have to cross all our t's and dot our i's as they have throughout.. Someway or other we are going to have to be as deceptive as they are.. They have the whole country fooled,our job is to show the country that they are the villans,not us.. We have tried peaceful demonstrations,they don't cut it..The media takes all out of context and portrays those who would dare go against these powerful groups as idiots.. Yes,they bill us as fools and wasteful of a resource,caring not about the birds nor the island in general,but selfish and careless idiots.. THAT IS WHY we have to go through the channels and beat them at thier own game,which is using the existing laws to promote thier agenda (getting us off our island and stopping beach driving everywhere as well as pedestrian access to fishing anywhere)and turning the chamber of that same gun thier way.. As you saw in the video they will stop at nothing,look at the segment on OI bridge.. Does there seem to be any sort of reasoning or caring for thier fellow man?? They could care less if 100 people go to thier death because of an out of date delapadated bridge.. These special interest groups are ruthless and VERY SMART.. We'll have to be as smart,and use these same guidlines against them...

You folks try to make this thing viral so that,HOPEFULLY,everyone in the US is informed about what is coming down the pipe for ALL of them eventually..

Pogey,you spoke of ghost crabs.. They don't tell this on the video,but ghost crabs are one of the chief preditors of the plover.. They have traps set for them during the nesting season that are very efficient in illiminating them... I'm with you,ghost crabs are almost extinct compaired to the past..


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Scary stuff.....this really needs national attention. Agree 100% that all sport fisherman need to concern themselves with this issue, and it needs to stopped here and now or this same thing far too easily happen anywhere.

DD PM sent

CC


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

When I started watching it yesterday it had 200 views, now it has 1300. Hopefully more people watch this.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dropinbrix said:


> When I started watching it yesterday it had 200 views, now it has 1300. Hopefully more people watch this.


 No doubt this is a long video,but those here that don't believe thier fishing access is being threatened need to look at the entire video... jmho....


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Make this one a sticky! Need to remember each and every day that this is a long and tough battle that needs our constant attention.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

This is a great video, thank for posting it


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I contacted them about buying a copy and they said they could not find any one to distribute it so they posted it on You Tube. Very powerful.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bump... Hoping interest is kept up and we don't have to make it a sticky..


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

One of the best documentaries I’ve ever seen. I am so proud of the people that STAR in this film for their absolute honesty and truthfulness. The other side could not produce anything to counter this because they would have to lie, but since they have all the money and a (1,single,lone,xxx) judge in their pocket they don’t need to. Gotta somehow get this OUTTHERE more.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

This is very powerful... Is there any Senator/Congressman that we could send this to?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mbrajer said:


> This is very powerful... Is there any Senator/Congressman that we could send this to?


 Burr,Hagen,Jones... Anyone from anyother state could send it to thier congressman as well,because this plan is suppose to be the "model" for all the rest of the parks on the Atlantic seaboard... OBTW,ya'll know Texas and Padre Island are next right?? Of course Portsmouth will be in thier sites before that though....


----------



## mountainmike (Apr 8, 2009)

I wish someone like Fox news would take this and run with it.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I want you North Carolina guys to know that it is just not the OBX that are under siege.
There is an island off the Maryland coast, Assateague Island that has had 4WD access for ages, now they want to cut the access area basically in half.
At Assateague it costs around $100 to get the permit to legally drive the beach to fish, so the number of vehicles allowed on the beach at one time will stay the same, and the number of permits sold will still be unlimited, but the beach will be more crowded. Can't cut the revenue stream, but can limit the access.

Any way, you guys have others fighting the good fight with you in other places, if that is any comfort.
Keep it up.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dena said:


> I want you North Carolina guys to know that it is just not the OBX that are under siege.
> There is an island off the Maryland coast, Assateague Island that has had 4WD access for ages, now they want to cut the access area basically in half.
> At Assateague it costs around $100 to get the permit to legally drive the beach to fish, so the number of vehicles allowed on the beach at one time will stay the same, and the number of permits sold will still be unlimited, but the beach will be more crowded. Can't cut the revenue stream, but can limit the access.
> 
> ...


 Yeap,they are using CHNSS as thier "model" to place the same regs on the rest of national parks.... Same at Calo,and will eventually creep into Portsmouth Island as well... As a nc native,I already know it is going to effect access for everyone everywhere... Shame is most of the country hasn't caught on yet....


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

One of my favorite lines from this is, "Humans are part of the environment too.". How can they save a bird, but let human families go under? I didn't grow up in Hatteras, but I spent a lot of time out there in my younger years. I haven't even had much opportunity to fish the beach down there since the closures, although I've still wanted to.... I come from a couple/few generations of fishermen who have covered water from the Chesapeake Bay to Hatteras for years and years! I'd say 60-70 years now to be conservative. From age 6 I was raised on the water in North Carolina. On the Perquimans River to be exact, off the Albemarle Sound. I've been by boat or walked by foot all through these waterways at one time or another. I may not be the best or most technical fisherman around, but my whole life I've been stomping through the water and enjoying what nature has to offer..... These kids with Peta and this damned Audobon,,,, whatever the heck it is, most of these kids are city boys, right? Well, if these rich a holes are city boys, everything they have ever known has destroyed the environment.... Maybe we can relocate the residents of NYC to save some pigeons? I've never been there, nor do I have much desire to go, but I bet some wildlife was affected when that hole was built.. How about this PETA building they have up here in VA? They had to clear land and kill animals to build that... Damned greedy city boy lawyers, with their soft handshakes.... I just feel for the families down there man... Good luck with the storm. Yall hang tough down there if you're riding it out. She's gettin close. Bout to head out. Last day for me to get some supplies, but we won't get it like you guys.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

That was an amazing movie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

smacks fanatic said:


> That was an amazing movie


 If folks in,say,Oregon,Washington State,Oklahoma,and many of the other "odd n end" places throughout the US that have no clue or hint as to what is going on with thier fishing rights would actually sit down and look at this film,Hatteras might actually stand a chance against these powerful special interest groups........


----------



## mozelljames (Dec 31, 2008)

*been a while*

its been a while since i posted but im back started fishing as of tonite have about 5 weeks of vacation left the rest of 2011 planning on using them jus to fish so i,ll b seeing u alot now good luck friends im comming


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

I just came up on this video on my own today and posted it to open fourm without realizeing that it had already been posted here. pisses me off whats happening to the people down there. not to mention all the hell theyre going through with irene.


----------

